# Time and date on posts



## RS (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm not getting the time or date on posts. Are they shown somewhere and I just can't see them?


----------



## Mal 2 (Mar 1, 2008)

Browser misbehavior perhaps? It should be here.


----------



## RS (Feb 3, 2003)

Damn. Sure 'nuff. Must be a problem on my end. I wonder how I can fix it.


----------



## Mel2 (Jan 3, 2006)

I have the same problem on my work computer. It's your browser, too old needs to be updated. I asked this same question on another thread and someone let me know.


----------



## RS (Feb 3, 2003)

Maybe I'll call MSN tech support see what they recommend. In the meanwhile I can live with it.


----------



## geauxsax (Nov 5, 2007)

Mel2 said:


> I have the same problem on my work computer. It's your browser, too old needs to be updated. I asked this same question on another thread and someone let me know.


Yep--it's an older browser--I had the same problem. Also, I couldn't attach pics to responses, and my smilies were all messed up. I downloaded IE 8 and now everything seems to work OK.


----------

